# Alligator at Ft. Pickens



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

Just saw this on Facebook!


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

shoulda tossed him a politician to play with lol:whistling::whistling:

doggfish

your best friend you have never met


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Not quite the same level of camouflage in the sound...


Here's the pic for you non-facebookers


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

cool gator. What is this facebook you guys keep talking about?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I saw one in Santa Rosa Sound a couple weeks ago...


----------



## Rather-B-Fishing (Oct 2, 2007)

One goofy woman replied "that's why she prefers the mountains." Let's see! Bears, bobcats, coyote's, rattlesnakes, and cotton mouth's. I think I'll take the gator!


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang! Where exactly on Ft. Pickens was that? 

I'd hate to be spot lighting for crabs at night and come across him! :w00t:

Choot 'em, Choot 'em


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

I saw a small black caiman in St Andrews bay a few years ago.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

There used to be one in the pond on fort McCrea (spelling) a few years ago


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Saw a gator at Meigs BEach in Shalimar when I was young. It had one eye. They said it was sick thats why it was in salt water. Then they shot it. Doh!


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

This is Florida? We have Gators? They are common in fresh and brackish water and not uncommon in salt water. People probably miss more gators than they see.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

This one was sent to me a couple of years ago...


----------

